# Blind Test Bing Vs Google Vs Yahoo



## ravi_9793 (Jul 8, 2009)

Which is best search engine for you. Let's do a blind test.

I have done 2 test, and Bing gave me best result.

So, start your blind test:
*blindsearch.fejus.com/

Cheers .....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 8, 2009)

For me Yahoo gave the best result.


----------



## vivekkanu (Jul 9, 2009)

bing...


----------



## staticsid (Jul 9, 2009)

I searched for an obscure Philips stereo player model (FW 46) and the winner was Google !


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^ We share the same opinion.The strength of the search engine is when we really are searching for that elusive article or data.And google never disappoints.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2009)

Google pwns all noob search engines....


----------



## casanova (Jul 10, 2009)

I searched for a post from my blog which aint popular coz I post once in a blue moon. 

Bing searched for that post.


----------



## casanova (Jul 10, 2009)

I searched for a post from my blog which aint popular coz I post once in a blue moon. 

Bing searched for that post.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2009)

Google gave best result for me. (keyword: Linux)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

Search 'Sharp CD-M10000 Audo System' and find the  winner among these three.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Google gave best result for me. (keyword: Linux)



u didnt expect bing to giv  you the results for that keyword, did u??


----------



## adi007 (Jul 12, 2009)

iinfi said:


> u didnt expect bing to giv  you the results for that keyword, did u??



lol 
BTW really i think after Google, Bing will come when compared to Yahoo in search engines
I really liked the image search in bing and their quick peek for any search result


----------



## staticsid (Jul 13, 2009)

This blind test tool is pretty cool !
WebWatch in the July issue also has a little Bing comparison...


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 13, 2009)

bing gave me the best result ...i think it might be better than the rest .


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

google here too


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 13, 2009)

Google pwns all


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jul 13, 2009)

i have searched for my website(can't give) rank follow:
1. Rediff 
2. Bing
3. Google<->Yahoo
4  Google<->Yahoo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2009)

I searchd for "Network Security" and the winner was my own gr8 google.....!!!


----------

